# French lifeboat crews seek legal protection



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Source Motor Boats monthly 

A sad day when people like this are out on the water. Know non lifeboats, harbour craft that without question went to help people over here got similar kicks in the teeth.....(MAD) 

Read on : "French lifeboat crews seek legal protection
French lifeboat crews are likely to get legal protection against claims from those they rescue. Three people rescued last year in the Mediterranean took legal action against the French lifeboat service SNSM, claiming that their boats had been damaged while being towed to safety.

An SNSM spokesman said that while only a tiny minority of boat owners have this mercenary attitude, lifeboat crews have voiced their concerns about the trend. As a result it will set up a legal commission to ensure the crews get the protection they require.


Motor Boats Monthly, 25 February 2008"


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I know of occassions that it has happened in the UK too.

Chris.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

It's just a pity that now and then the RNLI don't retaliate agianst these stroppy gits and put in a salvage claim against the owners of the boats rescued. that would shut the ******s up!!


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Hear! Hear!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Eloquently put NHP651!


----------

